# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  1 с 8 Комплексная автоматизация

## Кристина19

Здравствуйте, товарищи! У кого нибудь есть руководство пользователя для 1 с Комплексная автоматизация. Очень нужно. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## avddev

Ну насчет товарищей как бы не знаю. А руководство пользователя на почитай http://narod.ru/disk/62520183001.b1a...0%B0).rar.html

----------

Aleksandr_T (08.05.2021), kLIVIY (12.01.2013), qweento (17.10.2012), Remm67 (09.12.2019), VonHermit (14.01.2013), Никель (08.11.2012)

----------

